# Looking for a barefoot trimmer/equine podiatrist in Surrey



## Chichi (15 February 2014)

Hi,

I have just moved yard and my usual farrier won't be able to come to our yard any more so I am looking for a barefoot trimmer/equine podiatrist who covers Surrey. Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## paulineh (16 February 2014)

could look at the following website. There is a list on there. There are two that may cover your area.

1)Tim Mockford, DAEP, Reading, Berkshire, UK 07809 870 658, tim@peformancehoofcare.com,  www.performancehoofcare.com

2)Trevor Jones, Licensed Instructor, DAEP, West Sussex, UK 07836 734151, trevor@equinepodiatry.co.uk, www.equinepodiatry.co.uk

3) Liz Chapman http://www.shoefree.co.uk/1.html


----------



## alsxx (16 February 2014)

I use Liz Chapman, highly recommended, knows her stuff but very down to earth and normal, not at all evangelical like I've found others to be!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (16 February 2014)

Lucy Priory covers the south including Surrey - http://www.barefoot-south.com/barefoot-trimming-coverage.php


----------



## Chichi (16 February 2014)

Thanks. I contacted a couple of those a while ago and they seemed quite busy and not that interested but my horse still had shoes on at the time and I was looking for advice before moving to barefoot... I will try again now that he is shoeless, the response might be different!


----------



## pines of rome (17 February 2014)

Have you tried Emma Burston, I think she still has some spaces!
http://www.shoeless-solutions.co.uk/


----------



## Chichi (17 February 2014)

Thanks, no i haven't tried Emma. Is she your trimmer? She recently qualified and so is obviously not as experienced as the others so wanted to try the more experienced first.


----------



## RobinHood (17 February 2014)

I can highly recommend both liz chapman and Lucy priory.


----------



## pines of rome (18 February 2014)

Chichi said:



			Thanks, no i haven't tried Emma. Is she your trimmer? She recently qualified and so is obviously not as experienced as the others so wanted to try the more experienced first.
		
Click to expand...

No she is not my trimmer, I have had Lucy Priory and I am now with Trevor Jones who is impressed with Emma, this is her FB page http://www.facebook.com/ShoelessSolutions


----------



## Chichi (18 February 2014)

Thank you. When i met trevor a while ago i remember him telling me about somebody in Guildford but i could not remember the name of that person, it might have been emma though. Thanks i will try her as everybody else seems too busy.


----------



## brightmount (18 February 2014)

You could try Ashley Harwood, he was trained by Trevor Jones and is recommended by him. He lives in Sevenoaks so would probably cover Surrey depending which bit. Tel: 07903 569421.


----------



## Chichi (26 February 2014)

Thank you all, it is all sorted now!


----------

